

Reddit's new user agreement gives it unlimited power over your content - linux_devil
http://mashable.com/2013/12/12/reddit-user-agreement/

======
Kilo-byte
And one fine day another leaker will reveal Reddit's tie-ins with one of the 3
letter agencies

